# steelhead time just a few i did yesterday and tonight



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Woah how many ounces are your jig heads? good time to make some. My honey hole was filled with steel today. Water was crystal clear. They were scared to death. I’ll get em next rain.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

those are 1/4 ounce spoons 
1/16, and 1/32 jigs
first one of the season


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those look great! I bet those work very well for you!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Those are halloween scarry.--Tim


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> View attachment 324875


those look awesome to the fisherman and would catch many of them im sure. keep us posted on the fish catching, LOL.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> those look awesome to the fisherman and would catch many of them im sure. keep us posted on the fish catching, LOL.
> sherman


right now ive been doing more brawl fishing then steelhead fishing lol


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Where did you get your KO type spoon blanks?


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

TRIPLE-J said:


> View attachment 324875


Where is a good place to get supplies to make those style of jigs?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmmmm i get stuff for jigs from all over the place to be honest
https://www.lurepartsonline.com/
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/
https://www.cabelas.com/ghome.jsp?W...0b&gclid=CNWDxrOtqOECFWGPxQIdeKECIA&gclsrc=ds
get some stuff from fin feather and fur
i really dont have a specific spot i get this stuff from just kinda buy stuff as i see it and throw it in my kit 
i even get stuff at craft stores sometimes


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i paint my own jigs and buy the unpainted heads 
powder paint is the easiest for painting them just warm them up and dip them in the powder and bake them for about 20 minutes
then an assortment of maribou and some flash material like flashabou
get yourself a good fly tying vice and a good bobbin for the thread and a good pair of fly tying scissors


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> those look awesome to the fisherman and would catch many of them im sure. keep us posted on the fish catching, LOL.
> sherman


no those are just for my own use and they all get used at one time or another
and those patterns have caught many steelhead over the years 
the picture i posted was caught on the first jig right under the spoons, black with green head


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the tips. After I posted I noticed this forum is sponsored by Janns Netcraft. Powder paint, cool. I thought powder paint is typically applied by an electrostatic charge. Interesting to know that it can be applied by warming the jigs to.


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

I see your posts on the steelhead forum from time to time. Those jigs look great. Do you typically tip them with maggots or other bait?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

dperry2011 said:


> I see your posts on the steelhead forum from time to time. Those jigs look great. Do you typically tip them with maggots or other bait?


yea tip them with maggots or minnows....make sure to put a micro swivel in your set-up to help get rid of line twist


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea jigs are easy to tie up, once you get the hang of it you can do a dozen in no time, I tie them as im watching tv usually


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

was able to get out today jigs are catching more fish than fisherman for sure lol 
slow but steady day landed 5 lost 2 and had 6-8 other take downs i didnt get to set the hook on
bite was real light today had to use a stick bobber to see the pull down as they werent taking it all the way under all the time


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

my jigs are still working lol

















































just a few from today


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahaha nice


----------

